
Who will build the Health care Blockchain? - zengid
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608821/who-will-build-the-health-care-blockchain/
======
dozzie
What exactly will be solved in healthcare with secure document timestamping?

~~~
kruhft
I could imagine (encrypted) health records could benefit from a blockchain
model for distribution and dissemination as a distributed database...maybe.

~~~
dozzie
Blockchain is a very poor and extremely expensive _database_. All it's good
for is _timestamping_ documents, and it's still expensive at that compared to
systems with a central authority.

The difference between the two uses is that we do have decentralized and/or
distributed data stores that are quite efficient, so it's very dumb to force
timestamping service to work as a data store.

